# PR and S.A. Passport



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I've got a few questions for you all today. I am hoping someone can assist.

I have been with my S.A. boyfriend for almost 4 years. I applied for TR and received a Life Partner Visa through him. If I read correctly you can apply for PR if you have been together for 5 years. Does the 5 years included living together or 5 years dating?

Second Question: If I do get PR and we decided to move to the USA how long is PR good for? 

And last Question: What are the steps to obtaining a South African Passport? I assume you apply for PR it's granted then you apply for the passport? 

Thanks!!


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't answer all of your questions coz I'm still a newbie here in SA but I think it's still early for you to think about SA passport. You're issued a passport when you get a citizenship. And citizenship and permanent residency are not the same thing. What I remember if you get a spousal PR you have to stay in marriage for 2 more years (so it makes it 7 in total - 5 before you apply for the PR and 2 after) and only then you can apply for citizenship.

I hope someone will answer as well and correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Concord 

Thanks for your reply. I was confused about the difference between PR and Citizenship. Yes, it's way to early for the Passport I am just trying to gather a timeline as things take much longer then they should here.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

2fargone said:


> I've got a few questions for you all today. I am hoping someone can assist.
> 
> I have been with my S.A. boyfriend for almost 4 years. I applied for TR and received a Life Partner Visa through him. If I read correctly you can apply for PR if you have been together for 5 years. Does the 5 years included living together or 5 years dating?
> 
> ...


Hi there,

As to your first question, what they are looking for is that you should have been in a 'Spousal Relationship' for a minimum of 5 years. What constitutes a Spousal Relationship exactly I am not sure but assuming that this means that you have lived together as a husband a wife but not been married . I do not think 'dating' would be considered a Spousal Relationship but I could be wrong.

PR definitely has an expiry if you leave the country. I am not sure of the time line but Legal Man should be able to tell you.

Concord is correct in the difference of PR and citizenship. I am not sure when you can apply for this (and the passport) but I never intend to do so as I see no use of having an SA passport myself.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Saartjie,

I thought it was like LP Permit where they were looking for lived together and not dating. Thanks for clearing that up for me. 

If PR expires then it might not be worth it for me to go through the hassle and then it expires.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

2fargone said:


> Thanks Saartjie,
> 
> I thought it was like LP Permit where they were looking for lived together and not dating. Thanks for clearing that up for me.
> 
> If PR expires then it might not be worth it for me to go through the hassle and then it expires.


I am really not sure about how long it takes before it expires. It may be quite a few years.


----------

